# Finally installed and first burn!



## bayshorecs (Nov 6, 2008)

After 1 1/2 months of waiting on parts, I finally got the chimney installed and got the first burn out of the way.  The chemical smell was not too bad but I only had the stove around 300-400*.

Here are the pics:















































And here is the oak I am working on.  Not a great pic to see the size though


----------



## vasten (Nov 6, 2008)

looks great, assuming you did it all yourself congradulations.  Looks like you did everything right you are really going to enjoy that, esp with these heating prices now.


----------



## bayshorecs (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup.  Did everything but having the carpet matched up to the tile.  All the clearances are perfect size except from the back of stove to the wall.  Supposed to be 15" to the wall and I am 14 3/4" to the wall.  A little ticked about that but it is what it is.  I guess I could pull it out the 1/4" and tilt the pipe back some...


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2008)

Very fine job my man.  Nice looking install to boot.

On that oak, just keep your head screwed on straight.  You are dealing with TONS of weight that might have different ideas than you.  Eyes wide open on that one.

Just wait till we get some good old screwed up Illinois Winter to hit.  You'll be sitting inside all toasty warm with a silly grin on your face that surgery couldn't remove.  Good on ya.


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice neat job, thanks for the pics. It's great that you took a shot the sequence. How are the wall temps behind the stove after it's been burning for several hours? If it's getting hot to the touch, maybe add a wall shield behind the stove.

Is the soffit screening metal or vinyl? My concern is that there needs to be 2" clearance to combustibles there.


----------



## bayshorecs (Nov 6, 2008)

The wall temps behind the stove were around 100*.  The soffit screening is aluminum.


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2008)

Excellent, it's probably fine then. Enjoy the warmth!


----------



## bayshorecs (Nov 6, 2008)

Chimney is exactly 5' from the roof line so I can return the roof brace and is drafting just fine even at a 60* evening.  I need to take a few pics of the wood dog house I made now...

Really need to get a new saw for the oak or borrow my Dad's 20" Sthil.  My 14", 33cc homelite is really getting a workout on it though!  The thud sound really makes you think when you cut off a round and it falls 3 feet to the ground.  It splits great too!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 6, 2008)

You got cajones to attack that tree with the saw you got.  

Good looking install!


----------



## bayshorecs (Nov 6, 2008)

Trying to work on the 20" or less limbs right now and save the trunk for next year.  I know I am wasting a lot of time and wear on the saw already but the wife is already rolling her eyes on the idea of a new saw.  "We have 4 cords cut now, can't we wait a year?"  Her mentality of people have burned unseasoned wood just fine in the past is annoying...  She doesn't get that you need to be 1-2 years AHEAD of the game!


----------



## BJ64 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good job all the way around!

One thing we can say about your lil saw: You can sink it bar deep in a big old oak and it keeps on chugging!


----------



## bayshorecs (Nov 6, 2008)

Best part of the install was that all of the measures were PERFECT (except for the 1/4" I lost to the wall ) and the chimney was PERFECTLY plumb.  We didn't have to adjust the chimney at all installing the supports.  Actually looks like a pro did the install lol


----------



## Pagey (Nov 6, 2008)

That looks like a great install.  I truly wish I had picked up some carpentry skills when I was growing up.  Enjoy your new system!


----------



## bayshorecs (Nov 6, 2008)

Me too!

I think I measured EVERYTHING 3-4 times, drawn out the install 2-3 times and measured EVERYTHING 2-3 times again before starting.

Talk amount neverous cutting the carpet, cutting the block foundation, and a hole in the roof!  Each time you tell yourself, "No turning back now!"


----------



## fossil (Nov 6, 2008)

I think you did a terific job on the installation.  Be very careful going after that monster tree...it wants to kill you just as badly as you want to cut it up and burn it.  Rick


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 6, 2008)

bayshorecs said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> I think I measured EVERYTHING 3-4 times, drawn out the install 2-3 times and measured EVERYTHING 2-3 times again before starting.
> 
> Talk amount neverous cutting the carpet, cutting the block foundation, and a hole in the roof!  Each time you tell yourself, "No turning back now!"



I measure once, cut twice, an' she still too short.


----------



## bayshorecs (Nov 6, 2008)

A couple more pics of me working on one of the limbs.  Forgot my safetly glasses that day...


----------



## ikessky (Nov 6, 2008)

Women will never understand the want/need for bigger saws nor will they understand the need to get ahead of your wood pile.  Mine also doesn't understand why I want to cut my own wood and not get involved with her family who all cut their firewood together (probably 20 people of varying ages and sizes).


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2008)

ikessky said:
			
		

> Women will never understand the want/need for bigger saws nor will they understand the need to get ahead of your wood pile.



I'm bet'in there are a few women on this site that would argue with you.  Easy, man. :coolsmirk:


----------



## fossil (Nov 6, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> ikessky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife'll be at the head of the line...and believe me, ikessky, you'll lose that one.   %-P   Rick


----------



## ikessky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jags and fossil, those women are definitely in the minority though.  I'm not saying anything bad about those kinds of women, it is just the facts.


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2008)

ikessky said:
			
		

> Jags and fossil, those women are definitely in the minority though.  I'm not saying anything bad about those kinds of women, it is just the facts.



Actually I think the facts are that us guys are now the minority.  51 to 49 I believe.  We could be in serious trouble. ;-)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 6, 2008)

My wife gets it.  She thinks it's "cute" that I get excited over running a saw or splittah, but she lets me know that she understands the bigger picture of my squirreling away wood.


----------



## ikessky (Nov 6, 2008)

My wife understands the need for dry firewood and lots of firewood, but I don't think she understands the need to season the firewood.  She's learning though.


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (Nov 6, 2008)

ikessky said:
			
		

> Women will never understand the want/need for bigger saws nor will they understand the need to get ahead of your wood pile.  Mine also doesn't understand why I want to cut my own wood and not get involved with her family who all cut their firewood together (probably 20 people of varying ages and sizes).



You're kidding right? I'm after my bf to get his butt going...we don't have much wood any my parents have tons that just need to be split! And we do need a bigger chainsaw  Girls can SO do guy things, some can even do them better


----------



## ikessky (Nov 6, 2008)

I should have said MOST women, not all women.  Sorry.  Never once said girls can't do guy things though.  I would actually enjoy if my wife would come and help me with firewood.  Hard to do with a baby at home though.


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great job!
Congrats.


----------



## bayshorecs (Nov 7, 2008)

Couple more pics:


----------



## fossil (Nov 7, 2008)

This is a great thread, bayshorecs, and I appreciate you posting the whole history of your beautifully executed installation for us to admire.  I think it's time now for me to move the whole thing over to the "Perfect Picture" forum, which is a more appropriate place for it to reside.  Here we go...    Rick


----------



## InTheRockies (Nov 7, 2008)

Great job on the install, beautiful stove. You'll enjoy it on those cold winter days.   I have to chuckle at some of the perceptions of women.  Being female myself, I can assure you that we can be interested enough to install our own stoves as well as buck and split our own wood (some of us split all our wood by hand without the use of splitters, too).  Heck, where I live now, everyone--men, women, and children--get involved in the wood-burning routine, that's how most people here heat their homes.


----------

